# Help all ragdoll breeders



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

I bought my beautiful girl lily and saw her mam and dad, her mam was a blue point and her dd was a mink seal. But i dont know her pattening and colouring.

Im a first time owner.
























































Last two photos of dad and mam.

Thank u


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What was she sold as? I'm guessing she wasn't registered 😕


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

A full ragdoll and no but saw her parents paperwork


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilysimba22 said:


> A full ragdoll and no but saw her parents paperwork


Looks like one parent is a mitted blue & the other is seal bicolour. He doesn't look mink though - his coat looks rather pale for mink, which is the same as Tonkinese colour. If you Google for 'seal mink ragdoll' you will see what I mean.

Can't really see her properly in any of the photos - the one full-face looks to be from some time ago before she developed her colour. A nice clear full-face photo would be good, and one showing the markings (if any) on her legs & feet. 

Personally I would test her for the Ragdoll HCM gene, and for PKD. Anyone breeding but not registering their kittens is unlikely to be scrupulous about these DNA tests. Hopefully she's negative for both.


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

Here we are oriental slave my regal beauty.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Your kitten is a sweet little tortie so I am afraid she is not the offspring of the cats you mentioned.


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

She has all the ragdoll traits and blue eyes


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

She may be a ragdoll but one parent has to have a red gene to get a tortie.


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

Maybe her dad


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilysimba22 said:


> Maybe her dad


He is alleged to be seal, no red gene there. Was there a red male at the breeders?


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

Yeah there was


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilysimba22 said:


> Yeah there was


He's probably the daddy, not what you've been told.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilysimba22 said:


> She has all the ragdoll traits and blue eyes


Just wondering what 'all the ragdoll traits' are. Yes, long hair, colourpointed pattern hence the blue eyes, but anything else?


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

Floppy when picked up, following around the house. Playing fetch and trying to jump in the bath.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilysimba22 said:


> Floppy when picked up, following around the house. Playing fetch and trying to jump in the bath.


Hmmm... Am I dreaming or is she a shorthair? Compare her coat to the two alleged parents.


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

No her coat is like her mams


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

She very pretty. She is short haired.
I know nothing of the colour genetics but look at her tail if nothing else, ragdoll's tails are bushy.
I think you've been lied to (or they had no idea who dad was and guessed).
Was the other male shorthaired?


----------



## Lilysimba22 (1 mo ago)

No he wasnt short haired either


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

While some Raggie lines can appear quite short haired on the body, they still tend to have ear furnishings and longhair tails which your girl doesn’t appear to have. 

As you’ve chosen to support a byb over a reputable breeder you can’t be sure of what you’ve got, they’ve lied over who the sire is so have likely lied over other things.
Quite concerning they aren’t properly keeping their cats housed in a way to know who is mating who, along with not knowing basic colour genetics.



Lilysimba22 said:


> A full ragdoll and no but saw her parents paperwork


what paperwork did you see? Were the parents registered for breeding or as pets? There’s no reason for cats registered for breeding to be producing non registered kittens. 



OrientalSlave said:


> Personally I would test her for the Ragdoll HCM gene, and for PKD. Anyone breeding but not registering their kittens is unlikely to be scrupulous about these DNA tests. Hopefully she's negative for both.


This is quite important, as it’s unlikely your ‘breeder’ bothered to do any of the required health tests. You can test for the LH gene while doing the other tests if curious about the length. 
Also ask your vet about FIV and FelV testing since the parentage and mating conditions are unknown.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Lilysimba22 said:


> Floppy when picked up, following around the house. Playing fetch and trying to jump in the bath.


I'm sorry to say this but over the years I've had Birmans, Persians, Moggies and Siamese all do these things. They aren't really traits of any particular breed, but more dependant upon the individual character of the cat concerned. While your cat is pretty and clearly has a sweet character, she isn't a Ragdoll and sadly you've been diddled


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilysimba22 said:


> No he wasnt short haired either


Well your kitten is almost certainly shorthair - the tail & ears are where LH almost always shows and they look 'normal'. Years ago I had a LH kitten in a moggie litter and she was obviously LH from birth.

Because of her colour (seal tortie) her father cannot be the one you think it is so who knows who he is? Indeed, is the mother who you were told she was?

Sorry but as others have said you have not been sold what you have been told she is. She is very cute one, but she is not a ragdoll.

And I agree with @Tigermoon about the behavioural traits. None of the Ragdolls I've handled at shows 'go limp', I've have an Asian that played fetch (especially at 4am!), and when I was a child the family cat used to like jumping in the bath.


----------

